
How a lone developer is making 6 figures in revenue from a viral game. - sharpshoot
http://gigaom.com/2007/05/27/desktop-tower-defense/#more-9459
======
rms
And it's really a great game too. I knew it hit the big time when Michael
Arrington posted about it.

<http://www.handdrawngames.com/DesktopTD/> if you want to play.

~~~
jaggederest
No, no, this is about a DIFFERENT guy making six figures from tower defence
games. There's more than one. (!!)

<http://novelconcepts.co.uk/FlashElementTD/>

Paul Preece vs David Scott

~~~
tuukkah
I did some "testing" on both of them yesterday, and once again it seems like
the second take is the winner. In FlashElementTD, you're throwing towers at
the sides of a death row trying to shoot to death heaps of pixels representing
children and pets and what have you, while they run down the corridor.

On the contrary, in DesktopTD you have to be creative in designing a
fortification with your limited resources to protect your desk candy from the
alien invasions. I was genuinely surprised of the results of some of the
strategies I tried. Then there's the whole social part of challenging your
friends. I looked at some of the winning designs and was positively surprised
again.

I take it both of the games have their fans but to me it's obvious if the
second one is more liked.

------
staunch
Take a novel little piece of "value" then multiply it by many tens of
thousands of users and the result is success. This illustrates perfectly why
some stuff that seems so technically trivial (Twitter or YouTube) can be so
powerful.

Thankfully most organizations are totally incapable of producing simple
focused products, so there's plenty of room for startups.

